# Sadzīves tehnika >  Palīdziet sakombinēt!

## LED

Nepieciešams komplekts temperatūras ragulēšanai pārtikas katlam. (Lai neieslīgtu neauglīgās diskusijās - tas NAV kandžas aparāts)

Pasakiet priekšā vai visas šīs sastāvdaļas kopā darbosies un pildīs funkcijas:

Temperatūras kontrolieris: http://cgi.ebay.com/PID-SSR-TEMPERATURE ... 3cabc96502

Relejs SSR25A: http://cgi.ebay.com/SSR25A-SOLID-STATE- ... 19baefd7e2

Temperatūras devējs: http://cgi.ebay.com/2m-Thermocouple-Thm ... 27b0a42ffc

Sildelements: No veļas mašīnas uz kādi 3000w

Vai temperatūras devējs vajadzīgs ar 3 vai 2 vadiem?

----------


## JDat

a negribi pievienot lietotaaja instrukcijas vai datasheetus saviem verkjiem?

kuram gribeesies googleet lietotaaja instrukcijas taviem agregaatiem?

----------


## WildGun

Šite ieskatījies? - http://www.argus.lv/index.php?cPath=614 ... 1c80b899ce

----------


## LED

Argusā skatījos, bet argusa 50Ls nav tas pats, kas ebaya 30Eur ar visu shippingu. Verķis ir dubultsienu katls, kur jāsilda ūdens diapazonā no 20-85 grādiem.

----------


## WildGun

Nu jau gan Tu samuldējies. Tur ir Tev vajadzīgais verķis pa piecīti.

----------


## Amazons

Komplekts ir pareizs. Protams, cita lieta cik tu uzticies ķīnīzeriem. Kontrolierim manuālis tāds īsiņš salīdzinājumā ar normālu ražotāju produktiem.
Nu tam PT100ajam cena vienkārši nevieš uzticību. Pa to cenu viņu droši vien lipina no māliem, sūdiem un rīsu salmiem.
N-to reizi atgādinu ka tādas lietas jāpērk ne Argusā, ne Latgalītes supermārketā, bet kantoros kas uz to specializējas piemēram Lāsma vai Keramserviss. Pēdējais varētu būt aizgājis labākos mēdību laukos.

----------


## Girts

Kombinacija pareiza ,bet es ari tiem kinieshu mesliem neticu, kautka baigi leti .Tad jau labak pasham to termopari uz mudit no nerzas caurules un kompensacijas kabela.Plus tam visam vel vaja kadu parastu regulejamu  termo releju uz 110 gradiem pec celsija  kas veiks avarijas atsledzi elektronikas ateices gadijuma. prieks kam pid  tur tocna der parsts termostats ar kadu 5gradu pec celsija

----------

